# VTC mini screen issue



## Igshaan Peters (3/5/16)

Hi, Please advise if this screen issue is a known problem and can be easily fixed. Mod didn't fall and suddenly happened last night while on my desk. I've reloaded a previous firmware and back to 3.2. Removed and added logo. Removed battery etc. It's a bit annoying and I'm considering selling the mod.


----------



## daniel craig (3/5/16)

Igshaan Peters said:


> Hi, Please advise if this screen issue is a known problem and can be easily fixed. Mod didn't fall and suddenly happened last night while on my desk. I've reloaded a previous firmware and back to 3.2. Removed and added logo. Removed battery etc. It's a bit annoying and I'm considering selling the mod.


Does this also happen with previous firmware versions? Did it only appear after the firmware update? If it happens with previous firmware versions also then it most likely a faulty screen. I would recommend that you contact the vendor and try getting the mod replaced if it's within the warranty period (not sure if screen is covered by warranty but it's worth a shot)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/16)

Never seen this problem before @Igshaan Peters 
I agree with @daniel craig 's advice above


----------



## Igshaan Peters (3/5/16)

It happened a few days after I updated do i dont think its related. The mod lives in a silicone sleeve and I have just been vaping on my velocity rda. I purchased it off a group vendor for I have no recourse in terms of warranty.


----------



## daniel craig (3/5/16)

Igshaan Peters said:


> It happened a few days after I updated do i dont think its related. The mod lives in a silicone sleeve and I have just been vaping on my velocity rda. I purchased it off a group vendor for I have no recourse in terms of warranty.


Try down - grading the firmware and see if it happens. If it does happen then it's most likely a faulty screen.


----------



## Igshaan Peters (3/5/16)

Thanks for the reply guys. I sent a mail to Joytech this morning to ask their advice as well. Haven't heard back from them. If no recourse I'll try to open the mod to check if any juice got in.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/16)

This looks like a physical hardware problem, seeing as you can't return it maybe try some light percussive maintenance (gently tap and bump it around a bit)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (4/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This looks like a physical hardware problem, seeing as you can't return it maybe try some light percussive maintenance (gently tap and bump it around a bit)



Agreed - I doubt that's a software issue.


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This looks like a physical hardware problem, seeing as you can't return it maybe try some light percussive maintenance (gently tap and bump it around a bit)


Percussive maintenance?! Is that an actual term? If not, then it really should be!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Casper (4/5/16)

Most definitely a hardware problem. You can flash an older version of the firmware and see if itll go away by I highly doubt it.


----------



## Ugi (4/5/16)

hi . its issue with your display. dead pixel at that position. causes a no display line. unfortunately the screen has to be replaced.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (4/5/16)

Ugi said:


> hi . its issue with your display. dead pixel at that position. causes a no display line. unfortunately the screen has to be replaced.


wouldn't dead pixel result in a black line and not a white line?

I would think that there is a short on the ribbon


----------



## Ugi (4/5/16)

could be. depends on position of pixel some interface use a line threw when in protection mode, blah blah blah. lets not get too involved in it @BhavZ lol either way its not software issue.... screen is f.....


----------



## Igshaan Peters (4/5/16)

Thanks to all the vape yoda's. Appreciative I am!
Now to get a replacement. Might as well upgrade to RX200. 2nd hand though. The wife might just inherit the VTC after she kills me for getting another mod. 
Thanks again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

